# Is this normal?



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi everyone...just got a p226 .40 stainless elite nad just noticed that when i am aiming for line of sight at my target...you can catch a glimpse of light, and kind of "see through the gun frame".....i have attached 2 pics....is this normal?? thanks! sorry they came out dark!

http://s1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc376/stainlesssig/


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

See it on almost all my polymer guns. Shouldn't be an issue for you, unless of course you have part left over after reassembly. :mrgreen:


----------



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

^ ROFLMFAO........as long as it's "normal" ....i saw it today and was like wth?? no left parts after field stripping and cleaning!! lol :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a 226 (.40) and I have never seen that BUT.... I have never aimed at any thing with that bright of lighting. (The indoor range I use is darker). 

I'll check it out tomorrow in the day light and get back to you..... 

Lateck,

10/27 up date: I have the same "hole" as you do. Right along the slide, never noticed it. I have never had a problem.....
It is just the way things fit, I guess...

Lateck,


----------



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

^ thanks - also, that was in my house...if you just want topull it out and aim it at your computer screen ...that's all i did here.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

StainlessSig said:


> ^ thanks - also, that was in my house...if you just want topull it out and aim it at your computer screen ...that's all i did here.


I would shoot to many screens.....:mrgreen:  
I also added: I have the same "hole" as you do. Right along the slide, never noticed it. I have never had a problem..... It is just the way things fit, I guess...
to my first reply.

Lateck,


----------



## StainlessSig (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks for checking!!! glad it's all "normal" !!! :smt082


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

ha my p226 same thing never noticed. I know both the glocks I had did the same thing never noticed that the Sigosaurus did tho


----------

